# Help! Toddler's eye swollen up after getting bug bite



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

My DS (19 mths) got a bug bite just under his eyebrow in the outer corner a few days ago, and it just seems to keep getting more and more swollen. This morning DS woke up and he can see out of the eye, but the upper and lower lids are noticeably swollen (nowhere near the bug bite).

I assume this is an allergic reaction of some kind - has this happened to anyone else? If so do I need to treat it?

Our family doctor was trying to commit insurance fraud so we're in a bit of a battle with him, so I don't have anyone to call.

Any info or advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

give him some benadryl for kids. Just call your local nurse's line for the correct dosage.
I get the same reaction to bug bites, and so does my DD.

"fortunately" We have seasonal allergies, so right now, we are both taking reactine *her kids, me adults + sinus* So they don't flare up as bad when the clouds of 'squitos swarm us.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i agree on the benadryl- here's a dosage chart http://www.stlouischildrens.org/defa...=view&aid=2097


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Caleb's ear did this a couple of weeks ago. Only we didn't know it was a bug bite. When dh got him up from a nap, his ear was huge, red, swollen and sticking out from the side of his head. We took him over to the doctor asap, and he said that it was a bug bite and to give him some of his allergy medicine. (He only takes it in the winter, if he has a cold). Benadryll would work too. The ped said the reason it swells up so much is because there is very little tissue for the bug bite's venom to go deeply into and so it just swells instead. I hope it goes down soon and your ds feels better!


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Homeopathic Apis Mel helps too.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I 2nd the Apis.

My son had a No-Seeum bite when he was that age and his entire eye blew up like a balloon for a couple of days. Didn't bother him at all and it eventually went away on its own w/no worries.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

This happened to Liam twice so far this summer. The swollen eye gradually subsided without any treatment over the course of 2 or 3 days.

I tend not to mess with things that the body can take care of itself.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Are you BFing? Breastmilk does wonders when used for healing!


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses! I saw the Benadryl info first, and started giving him that, and his eye is quite a bit better so far.

I hated to leave it alone... I did some reading on the Internet and I was afraid it would turn into a serious eye infection.







: Probably stupid I know. I usually just ignore stuff like this, but it has backfired on me a couple of times so now I'm paranoid (I'll get over it someday... LOL).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxwill129*
Are you BFing? Breastmilk does wonders when used for healing!

I am still BF'ing... maybe I should put some on it. What a great idea!!


----------

